# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Performance Optimierung

## StativBus

Hey zusammen,

ich oute mich als Fußball-Nerd. Ich habe mir für mein Managerspiel eine Excel erstellt und jetzt bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden mit der Performance. Ich filtere eine ListBox und wenn ich relativ schnell tippe, dann hängt das ganze etwas. Habt ihr Ideen, wie ich mein Progrämmchen schneller kriegen könnte?





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Beste Grüße
StativBus

----------


## StativBus

Mir fällt gerade auf/ein, dass der Grund für die schlechte Performance auch darin liegen kann, dass immer auch der erste Eintrag ausgewählt wird. Zu diesem werden dann die Marktwerte der letzten sieben Tage und die Veränderungen zwischen diesen ausgerechnet. Ist vielleicht eher das der Grund? 
LG

----------


## immigrated4urjob

There is regional section in this forum I believe.

----------


## jolivanes

At the top left there is a tab "Forum" (beside "What's New").
Click on that and you'll see "Non English Forum" or something similar.
Put your question in that part of the forum if you want to converse in German.
Or you can translate your own with Google, have someone else translate it for you or hope people here will take the extra time to translate it.
And who knows, you might run into someone that is bi-lingual enough to answer your question.
Good Luck though.

I suffer from:
I am byelingual.
I  speak two languages but start losing vocabulary in both of them.

----------


## bakerman2

Verwende Sie AfterUpdate anstelle von Change.

----------


## AliGW

As I believe this is the same query (die gleiche Frage), I am closing this thread in favour of the one just opened in the English section (which will get better footfall).

I suggest you copy the code across to the new thread: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ooty-team.html

Thread closed.

----------

